

I Repeat: Do Not Listen to Your Users - muriithi
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001063.html

======
daniel-cussen
I draw the line between feedback and advice.

Advice is worthless, feedback is priceless. Advice is a user saying, "Holy
sneakers, I just thought of the biggest idea for how you can make a social
networking online publishing app!". Feedback is a user saying, "I keep
clicking this and it doesn't work" or "does the site do x?". Big difference.
Advice, even good advice, is easily come by.

Feedback is a whole nother animal. Feedback is the voice of the capitalism
speaking through your users.

------
simianstyle
"...but don't ignore them" is the point of the article.

